# Navarre Pier



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Whats up everyone, me and a few of my buddies are headed to Navarre pier Saturday morning. Just wondering if the pier has been packed or what? Were hoping to catch a few kings and spanish. Then if were luck we`ll get a tarpon hook up. Now heres my Q&A. I've done some pier fishing but not for Kings and such. Are their any rules that are kinda like respect rules to follow? cus I know it gets vicious when the Cobes are around so is it the same for the kings? Just don`t want to pi** anybody off lol. Also any tips for fishing for kings off a pier would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea just mind your manners. dont cast over anyone. if someone else is hooked up next to you just real your line in


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't let the regulars bully you off your spot on the pier either...you have as much right to be there are us regulars do. But like jdk said, don't cast over anyone and you will be fine. Sabiki some live bait.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

After all this rain, how muddy is the water?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Your best bet is live or frozen Elys or Cigar Minnows for the kings. Spanish will also hit these. You can use lures for the spanish as well. Good luck. The water clarity is purely dependant on the weather. If TD 5 reforms as they are saying it might, then the next few days will be rough in the gulf. If it moves on out to the west, the water will clear in a day or two.


----------

